# Question about prohormone combinations?



## diegozuniga (May 10, 2011)

heyy guys i got a question and is about taking this kind of prohormones all together such as *METHA-DROL EXTREME*, *CYANOSTANE Rx*, and *1-ANDRO Rx* together and wat kind of results would i expect back, or if u got any other combination suggertions?  feed back would be appreciatted thanks.


----------



## oufinny (May 10, 2011)

Dear god, that is WAY too much to take at once.  That is 4-5 methylated compounds and Andro... uh no thank you says your liver.  You can stack either Metha + Andro or Cyano + Andro.  Those are not for the faint of heart or beginner, if this is your first cycle, 1-Andro for sure or possibly Cyano on its own.


----------



## Bonesaw (May 10, 2011)

what would be a simple first cycle stack?


----------



## Good Grip (May 11, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> what would be a simple first cycle stack?


 Androhard and Androlean for recomp. Mild on sides, relativly safe, yet potent. The best results ive seen so far is 9lbs of fat dropped while putting on 4lbs of muscle in  4 weeks.


----------



## diegozuniga (May 11, 2011)

Thanks very much for your feedback i appreciate it..


----------



## oufinny (May 11, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> what would be a simple first cycle stack?



Orbit to the rescue - Mildest cycle
Prohormones :: 1-Andro Rx 8 WEEK PRO-HORMONE MASS CYCLE -

Advanced beginner / novice cycle
Cyanostane Rx 8 Week Stack

SERM needed for both and cycle support should be used for both as well with pre-load and use during PCT (10 weeks total).


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2011)

diegozuniga said:


> heyy guys i got a question and is about taking this kind of prohormones all together such as *METHA-DROL EXTREME*, *CYANOSTANE Rx*, and *1-ANDRO Rx* together and wat kind of results would i expect back, or if u got any other combination suggertions?  feed back would be appreciatted thanks.



god no you don't want to do that!

pick one and run a cycle, or as someone else said you can stack 1-Andro Rx with either Metha-drol Extreme or Cyanostane Rx.


----------



## Bonesaw (May 11, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Orbit to the rescue - Mildest cycle
> Prohormones :: 1-Andro Rx 8 WEEK PRO-HORMONE MASS CYCLE -
> 
> Advanced beginner / novice cycle
> ...


I was looking at those, i didn't know you needed other things besides the pct.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 12, 2011)

Yea, please take the advice here. If your liver starts to fight back and you turn "yellow"...then you will l have wished you had stuck with one product.


----------



## oufinny (May 12, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> I was looking at those, i didn't know you needed other things besides the pct.



You don't really though not running cycle support IMO is not smart and the other additions will only help.  These are well thought out stacks, add in some taurine (bulk at Orbit by Primaforce is cheap) and your SERM and you should be fine.  If you are running methadrol extreme that takes more thought as it is about as potent as you can get, not for a beginner by any means.  If you want a low side effect, highly effective cycle run the 1-Andro one I posted.


----------



## Bonesaw (May 12, 2011)

so if i got one of those stack above or something similar what else would i need to buy?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 15, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> so if i got one of those stack above or something similar what else would i need to buy?



A very good beginner cycle:

Compound: 1-Andro Rx - 2 or 3 bottles will be enough for a nice cycle.

PCT: Testosterone Recovery Stack


----------

